# any bargains on tvs?



## Toby (3 Jul 2011)

has anyone seen bargains for tvs in dublin or online?


----------



## mayoman2 (8 Jul 2011)

I see amazon do have good deals on TVs up to 32". It appears they don't deliver TVs greater than 32"


----------



## Slim (9 Jul 2011)

Toby said:


> has anyone seen bargains for tvs in dublin or online?


 
Currys had an ad in last weeks media about a sale of sorts. Slim


----------



## foxylady (14 Jul 2011)

Loads of tv bargains around at the moment, what size and brand are u looking for . I have seen lots of decent offers recently


----------

